# 2016 Baffin Classic Weekend Warrior and Tournament Series



## t-tung

It's never too early to think about this coming big trout season. I know I'm ready for some cooler weather. 
This year along with the Baffin Classic - Weekend Warrior tournament we are going to have a three tournament series consisting of (2) 1-day events in February and a 2-day Championship in mid-March. There will be prizes awarded for team of the year ON TOP of regular tournament and Calcutta money. Team of the Year will be determined by total combined weight over the three tournaments...no goofy point system....no getting points just for showing up. Team of the Year will be awarded to the team that brings the most weight to the scales (minus penalties for dead fish). 
We're also shaking up the Weekend Warrior tournament with big trout being paid every two hours giving you more chances to win and also giving those early morning sows a better chance of survival.
I'm excited to have some partners helping me out this year. Capt. Todd Wilson and Capt. Cody Rossner will be helping me shoulder the time and responsibility it takes to put on these tournaments and I couldn't be anymore thankful to have them on board.
So here are the dates:
Baffin Classic-Weekend Warrior: Saturday January 23
Baffin Classic-Series Tournament 1:
Saturday February 6
Baffin Classic-Series Tournament 2:
Saturday February 27
Baffin Classic-Series Championship:
Friday&Saturday March 18&19
Feel free to contact myself or Todd or Cody with any questions or inquiries about sponsorship for this tournament.
Oh yeah...SHARE THIS. GET THE WORD OUT. All of you out of staters are welcome to come play too!


----------



## WADER13

What's the entry fees looking like this year, and is there a cap on amount of teams for the series events?


----------



## t-tung

Same $200 for the 1-day events and $500 for the 2-day championship. There will be a LIVE Calcutta at all events with a $1000 cap on the WW and no cap on the Series events. No cap on number of entries on any of them


----------



## cannonmw

*Questions*

Is there a flyer for this anywhere? 2 man teams? Trout and Reds?


----------



## t-tung

All trout. Live weigh in.


----------



## t-tung

The rules from last year are up at www.baffinclassic.com Everything will be pretty much the same with only a few minor changes. We will start taking registration at the first of the year.


----------



## McMonster

*series*

Do you have to fish the first two series to be eligible to fish the final?


----------



## yamaha2016

2015 LAUNCH OF THE BAFFIN WEEKEND WARRIOR


----------



## cc

I couldnt get link to work


----------



## t-tung

Website will be up this week for registration. No, you don't have to fish the first two to be eligible to fish the 2-day championship. All tournaments are open to the public except for the Weekend Warrior which will be no guides. Team of the Year will be determined by total weight brought to the scale over the last three tournaments (4 days total). A team may have a substitute so long as the sub hasn't or will not fish on another team in any of the 3 series tournaments.


----------

